# World Clock



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Guys,

I thought you might find this interesting.

http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf

Enjoy.

Gerhard


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

That is really, really scary stuff.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm disgusted by all the abortions........Some of them might be for medical reasons which I presume is ok. But if you just dont want the child then its another story. Wonder if the death rate will ever exceed the birth rate?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I am all pro choice... you make your choice before you jump into the sack with someone!!! It amazes me that many liberals are anti-hunting and pro-abortion. 

And yes, with the current rate of climate change, we will see the death rate surpass the birth rate in not so long. Interestingly, China today has more people than the entire world had only 150 years ago.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

AIDS will also play a big role in the near future. At the rates people are being infected a lot of them will die in 10 years or less. I just feel sorry for the women that get raped and contract AIDS because of that. Those people need the death sentence seing as how they have changed that persons life. 

James how do you feel about the death sentence by the way?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Again, I am all pro-choice! You choose to kill someone, or rape a woman, or harm a child, you get to forfeit whatever life you have... :nixon: :thumbs_up

I wish they would hold a referendum on that. Problem is, the government KNOWS that everyone wants it back!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Again, I am all pro-choice! You choose to kill someone, or rape a woman, or harm a child, you get to forfeit whatever life you have... :nixon: :thumbs_up
> 
> I wish they would hold a referendum on that. Problem is, the government KNOWS that everyone wants it back!


VIIIIIIVA James!

I agree 1000000000%

Eye for an eye, as simple as that.:darkbeer:

Scary stuff...................


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Agree, my wifes cousin was murdered last week. A taxi driver shot him in front of his mother & brother. The driver also shot another woman in the stomach, another man he shot in the face twice. He then picked up a girl in his taxi, murdered her and threw her body down the cliffs at kloof. He deserves to be put down like the animal that he is.


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

mighty impressive


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> Again, I am all pro-choice! You choose to kill someone, or rape a woman, or harm a child, you get to forfeit whatever life you have... :nixon: :thumbs_up
> 
> I wish they would hold a referendum on that. Problem is, the government KNOWS that everyone wants it back!


I am with you on this one. I only want to live in peace with everyone and work hard to build the country that we could be. If some criminal chooses to cross the line, he looses his right to be part of this society and he is killed. End of story. Add coruption and Fraud to the above list as well and we will soon have this place sorted out. 

Ryan


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ryan,

You would have to hang the whole parliament......


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sR6mwzPjDfs

This is a joke of note...


----------

